# Pressurized CO2-Locating parts....



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, I want to set up a pressurized CO2 system someday soon, and I was going to order everything from Dave Gomberg's website, but I noticed that he doesnt sell the Norgren regulator anymore. Does anyone know what the model number for this regulator is and where I might be able to purchase one? 

TIA


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you need to go with that regulator? There are others on the market that will do just as good.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I just figured that it was a good one. Do you recommend any that are good?


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

*where to get a regulator*

Hey Kevin,

My advice would be to search your local yellow pages for air/welding shops and see what they have to offer. I got my Gentec regulators (_model# 22-190C-175_) at a place called Airweld for about $45 each. I've been very pleased with their performance. In terms of mechanical function, I can't imagine why anyone would need more.

You might also check around for shops that cater to homebrewers. I've seen some nice regulators in the $50-60 range at these kinds of places.

Good luck!


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*CO2 suppliers*

I've been using the JBJ co2 regulator w/ solenoid bubble counter from about a year now. So far no problem with the unit and it cost $90 shipped.
I have not try any other brand yet, so I can't compare to see how good the JBJ unit is.
Later
Ken


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't know if its too late, some more ideas/places... kegworks.com sells a $50 regular I've been using, works just fine. I bought a hex manifold, needle valve, 10-32 to 1/8" adapter from clippard directly. My entire setup for three tanks excluding CO2 cylinder was ~$100.

Jeff


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Not too late. I am still looking around. I am going to go by a local brewery supply shop this afternoon and see what they have to offer. Whatever I get, it needs to be fairly cheap (I am always broke!) and pretty reliable. I also need to get to a local welding supply and see what they have. Thanks again for the input everyone!


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

If not too late, take a look at my web site. Sources of low cost regulators, tanks and needle valves.

Bob

http://members.cox.net/tulsaalstons/AquaticPlants.htm#High Pressure CO2


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for the link!


----------

